# Heat mats on wooden vivariums?



## Herp Man

Hi 
i was just wondering if it is ok to use a heatmat under my wooden vivarium for my leopard gecko or would it be better to put the heat mat buried in the sand because i heard you can do that


----------



## SleepyD

Herp Man said:


> Hi
> i was just wondering if it is ok to use a heatmat under my wooden vivarium for my leopard gecko or would it be better to put the heat mat buried in the sand because i heard you can do that


heatmats placed underneath a wooden viv may pose the risk of being thermal-blocked and over-heating/burning out.... I place all my heatmats (connected to thermostats) inside the viv..... if using a loose substrate it's worth noting that a number of heatmat manufacturers recommend a substrate of less then 1cm to prevent thermal hotspots and blocking of heat


----------



## KurtH

Mines in the viv with repti grass on top....Leo's love it :2thumb:


----------



## awh

i have mine inside he vivs with ceramic floor tiles on top with my leopard geckos


----------



## swift_wraith

wooden vivs - drill a 10mm hole in side of viv near the floor, cut the plug off the heatmat and place mat in viv. Run wire out of the hole you just made and rewire plug. Connect to mat stat. Fill any gap in hole with aquatic sealant or thick pva. Tape over hole till it has set to avoid any run offs & spillage. Put substrate over heatmat (I use lino, works a treat).

10 min job if that.


----------



## elliecjno1

swift_wraith said:


> wooden vivs - drill a 10mm hole in side of viv near the floor, cut the plug off the heatmat and place mat in viv. Run wire out of the hole you just made and rewire plug. Connect to mat stat. Fill any gap in hole with aquatic sealant or thick pva. Tape over hole till it has set to avoid any run offs & spillage. Put substrate over heatmat (I use lino, works a treat).
> 
> 10 min job if that.


Mines done exactly as above as far of drilling the hole is concerned, but I put a thin layer of the polystyrene tiles you can get underneath the mat to stop any wasted heat through the wood base, then 2 big slabs (quite thin though) of proper old Welsh slate ontop. Filled in any gaps around the edges or the joins (not much) with coconut fibre. Job done! Looks awesome,easy to clean,plus conducts the heat from the mat well.


----------



## swift_wraith

elliecjno1 said:


> Mines done exactly as above as far of drilling the hole is concerned, but I put a thin layer of the polystyrene tiles you can get underneath the mat to stop any wasted heat through the wood base, then 2 big slabs (quite thin though) of proper old Welsh slate ontop. Filled in any gaps around the edges or the joins (not much) with coconut fibre. Job done! Looks awesome,easy to clean,plus conducts the heat from the mat well.



Mines actually done as I explained above with the exception that I built a false floor with wooden batons round the edges of the viv and then a thin piece of hardboard on top. Then a very thin piece of lino. If you want pics, let me know and I'll show you.


----------



## Khonsu

Similar to above ie mat in viv with hole for cabl etc but I put mat on a 6mm sheet of cement fire board (to protect viv base) & then a 6mm sheet of glass on top of mat 9to keep lizard or snake of mat) with substrate over, if you do this then make sure glass has ground edges


----------



## Chrisuk33

Aimo said:


> Similar to above ie mat in viv with hole for cabl etc but I put mat on a 6mm sheet of cement fire board (to protect viv base) & then a 6mm sheet of glass on top of mat 9to keep lizard or snake of mat) with substrate over, if you do this then make sure glass has ground edges


 what about all this thermal blocking stuff, i want to use a heatmat for my corn snake in a wooden viv because hes a climber and also hes been ok with a heatmat all his 11 months life, if i start using a ceramic bulb it might upset him because the heats from above and not bellow, besides guard or not, he would probabbly be able to reach the guard which is also dangerous to him.

if i use a mat in the viv how do i prevent direct contact while also not blocking this termal thing


----------



## Spike2707

Herp Man said:


> Hi
> i was just wondering if it is ok to use a heatmat under my wooden vivarium for my leopard gecko or would it be better to put the heat mat buried in the sand because i heard you can do that


Thankyou very much for raising this question as ive just bought my bearded dragon Spike a heat mat seen as its getting colder now here in England. 
I really wasnt sure whether i was supposed to put the heat mat inside or outside his viv. I was scared that if i put it in his viv it might be able to burn him but ive got reptile grass for him so i am gonna put it under there but then im worrying about will the reptile grass not overheat with the heat mat and set fire? Will it be safe to put the heat mat under the reptile grass? Anyway thank you for raising this question and if you can offer me any help please do. What have you put your heat mat under? Id be interested in knowing how you have got on as im experiencing the same thing at the moment.
Thanks Spike2707


----------



## wilkinss77

Spike2707 said:


> Thankyou very much for raising this question as ive just bought my bearded dragon Spike a heat mat seen as its getting colder now here in England.
> I really wasnt sure whether i was supposed to put the heat mat inside or outside his viv. I was scared that if i put it in his viv it might be able to burn him but ive got reptile grass for him so i am gonna put it under there but then im worrying about will the reptile grass not overheat with the heat mat and set fire? Will it be safe to put the heat mat under the reptile grass? Anyway thank you for raising this question and if you can offer me any help please do. What have you put your heat mat under? Id be interested in knowing how you have got on as im experiencing the same thing at the moment.
> Thanks Spike2707


Please take the grass out & give your beardie a proper loose substrate that he can dig around in. Read this: Loose substrates & the myth of gut compaction.


----------



## Spike2707

Thanks for your advice


----------



## wilkinss77

Spike2707 said:


> Thanks for your advice


Using a deep, loose substrate you can still use a mat for night heat if you're worried about the cold- put the mat on the back or side (inside), near the surface of the substrate. But you'd be better off using a ceramic on a low setting. & tbh, I doubt you even need heat at night, as many beardy keepers turn the heat off at night.


----------



## Spike2707

I cant really use a deep substrate. My viv is bout 2ft tall but the bit of wood that comes up at the bottom of the viv wouldnt allow for me to make the loose substrate deep.


----------



## Azastral

Spike2707 said:


> Thankyou very much for raising this question as ive just bought my bearded dragon Spike a heat mat seen as its getting colder now here in England.
> I really wasnt sure whether i was supposed to put the heat mat inside or outside his viv. I was scared that if i put it in his viv it might be able to burn him but ive got reptile grass for him so i am gonna put it under there but then im worrying about will the reptile grass not overheat with the heat mat and set fire? Will it be safe to put the heat mat under the reptile grass? Anyway thank you for raising this question and if you can offer me any help please do. What have you put your heat mat under? Id be interested in knowing how you have got on as im experiencing the same thing at the moment.
> Thanks Spike2707


This thread is over 6 years old, and a lot of the information and knowledge has changed since then.


Why you would put a heatmat in for a bearded dragon i dont know either. Heatmats are VERY poor at heating an open space, they only provide heat to their immediate surroundings.

If you are having trouble maintaining a minimum temp of around 18C at night THEN you might consider a ceramic heat lamp to come on at night and maintain a minimum temp. I should also add that if your dragon is over a year and a half old, then extra heating specifically because its winter should only be done if you are actively trying to prevent brumation (they dont all do it, but its a common and natural part of an adult beardies life)

Other than that, you should be using a light emitting basking lamp to provide the basking area and warm the viv, theres a pinned thread about setting up a bearded dragon viv at the top of this forum, i would recommend reading it all.


----------



## Azastral

Spike2707 said:


> I cant really use a deep substrate. My viv is bout 2ft tall but the bit of wood that comes up at the bottom of the viv wouldnt allow for me to make the loose substrate deep.



Even an inch is better than nothing, make it as deep as you can basically, great if you can get 4 or 5 inches or more but it will meet its basic needs to dig and allow it to bury down at night even with an inch deep.


----------



## wilkinss77

Spike2707 said:


> I cant really use a deep substrate. My viv is bout 2ft tall but the bit of wood that comes up at the bottom of the viv wouldnt allow for me to make the loose substrate deep.


You can fill it to just below the bottom slide rail.


----------



## Debbie1962

> Why you would put a heatmat in for a bearded dragon i dont know either. Heatmats are VERY poor at heating an open space, they only provide heat to their immediate surroundings.
> 
> If you are having trouble maintaining a minimum temp of around 18C at night THEN you might consider a ceramic heat lamp to come on at night and maintain a minimum temp. I should also add that if your dragon is over a year and a half old, then extra heating specifically because its winter should only be done if you are actively trying to prevent brumation (they dont all do it, but its a common and natural part of an adult beardies life)
> 
> Other than that, you should be using a light emitting basking lamp to provide the basking area and warm the viv, theres a pinned thread about setting up a bearded dragon viv at the top of this forum, i would recommend reading it all.


Agreed. Another point a heat mat placed on the side of the viv wall could also be a danger if the beardie can reach it. Many beardies have been known to sleep upright against the viv wall.


----------



## Sherriewagner

swift_wraith said:


> Mines actually done as I explained above with the exception that I built a false floor with wooden batons round the edges of the viv and then a thin piece of hardboard on top. Then a very thin piece of lino. If you want pics, let me know and I'll show you.


----------



## Sherriewagner

Can I get a pic of you set up


----------



## Sherriewagner

swift_wraith said:


> Mines actually done as I explained above with the exception that I built a false floor with wooden batons round the edges of the viv and then a thin piece of hardboard on top. Then a very thin piece of lino. If you want pics, let me know and I'll show you.


Pics please


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

11 year old thread.


----------

